# Doxa 300 vs Doxa 300t - 2020 model review/comparison



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

Hey guys,

First, let's get some general info out of the way that helps understand where I'm coming from with this review:

Wrist size: 6.5 - 6.7 inches

Current collection:
Rolex 16710 GMT Master
Rolex 116523 Daytona

Previously owned Watches for comparison:
Doxa 50th Anniversary Silver Lung
Rolex 116600 SeaDweller (40mm)
Rolex 16610 Submariner Date
Rolex 14060 Submariner
Rolex 116710 BLNR
Tudor Black Bay 58

What I was looking for: A quality diver, that wasn't a Rolex, with a good heritage to go in my collection.

What I like: Proportional watches on my wrist. Usually on the sub 40mm size or watches with short Lug-to-lug measurements.

I loved my Silver Lung when I owned it. It was one of my favorite watches to wear. Things happen and I needed to thin the collection and it had to go. So when Doxa released their 2020 models of the 300 in non-limited production, I knew I wanted to get one.










I purchased the 300 professional first and it arrived earlier this week. But as I was looking at the forums I came across this post: DOXA 300T Divingstar - Unboxing and use about the 300t Divingstar. Something about it really caught my eye, so I ended up purchasing both with the intention of moving on from the one which I liked least.

With that said, here's a quick review. I'll try to keep things brief but I know this forum is one of the few sources of information about Doxa on the internet people have before making a purchase decision, so I'll try to give concise details.

Price:
300: $2450 USD
300t: $1850 USD

Packaging:
Retail packaging, plastics and accessories are the same.

Initial impressions:
The 300 arrived first, my initial impressions were just as I expected since I've owned one before; the watch head is solid, well made and lighter weight than it looks.

Next came the 300t. Right out of the box the watch felt heavier and much more "solid". Both the case and bracelet weight more than the 300 and it's very noticeable. The lines and corners also feel "sharper" - Hard to really describe unless you handle but that's the best way to explain.

Bracelet and Clasp:
The 300 bracelet is lightweight and has more of that vintage "rattle" that people who've owned 5 vs 6 digit Rolex Professional models will know what I mean. The clasp of the 300 is your typical stamped metal flip lock clasp like came on the reissued models. It snaps solid shut and has micro adjustments in the clasp. The divers extension is folded metal which flips outward from the inside of the clasp. Again, think 5 digit Submariners.










The 300t bracelet is thicker and tighter than the 300. Those two qualities make it feel more premium in the hand. The clasp forgoes the flip lock for a twin action trigger system. The clasp, like the bracelet, is thicker, machine milled and features an on the go adjustment system/divers extension which does not need to be removed from the wrist to use. There are no micro adjustments in the clasp. While the clasp is thicker, it's not that much thicker (like the Rolex Glidelock is compared to the old flip locks.) that it's uncomfortable or obtrusive (IMHO the Rolex glidelocks are both).










Case/watch head:
The 300 and 300t share the same dimensions on paper in terms of lug-to-lug and diameter. At 44.5 mm lug-to-lug, neither spill off the wrist. One of my main attractions to Doxa in general.

Where things differ is the rest. The 300t has a thinker case due to the HRV and therefore does make the watch heaver. The 300 has a lighter case and it's noticeable in hand, BUT not as much on wrist. The dial of the 300 is smaller than the 300t and the 300 has a domed crystal which gives that vintage distortion at certain viewing angles. The 300t has a larger dial and flat crystal. The crowns have different milling patterns, the 300t is easier to grip and wind (I'll get into specifics later). The 300t offers a little more room between the case and the bezel due to thickness, that makes the bezel much easier to grip and turn. But both bezels have the same super solid action with no play at all.

300 features a meters dive table on the bezel while 300t has feet.














































Dials:
This one here is hard because I got two different dial colors. So I'll stick with everything other than the colors.

300t has a larger dial, hands and lume plots. The 300 has greenish lume while the 300t has blue lume. The 300t glows much brighter than the 300. Not sure if it's due to the larger plots or different types of lume, but it's noticeable.



















Movement / Winding:
I initially really wanted a 300 because the movement is COSC certified but both feature the exact same ETA movement 2824-2. From what I've gathered in the time with them, they both keep roughly the same time in terms of accuracy.

Let's talk about the winding and setting mechanism because this is where I did notice a difference. The 300t felt much more solid unscrewing, winding, moving the crown positioning and setting. I don't know if this is due to Doxa using a different crown locking system for the 1200 meter water resistance or if it's the different crown? Since the movement is the same, my assumption is that it comes down to one or both of the things I just mentioned. But it feels much more solid. The 300 crown gives an ever so slight "wobble" or "lateral play" when winding, moving positions and setting. My Silver Lung felt the same, so again I think it's the construction and not the movement. The 300 play is barely noticeable and shouldn't deter you at all, but just something I've observed.

Fit on the wrist:
The 300 fits great. It's light weight, barely noticeable and easily slips under the cuff because of the slimmer case and domed crystal. The short lug-to-lug measurements make this really easy to wear for smaller sized wrists and even though the case is 42mm, it wears better than some 40mm watches (ie: chunky 6 digit Rolex subs and GMTs). The smaller dial give it the impression that it is smaller, and the relatively flat caseback keeps it low on the wrist. The bracelet has hinged middle links, which makes the bracelet wrap nicely around the wrist. However, because of this, at times when you look down at your wrist it has this weird flat-top look in my wrist. I'll try to capture this in a photo, but it can look a little weird. (I only bring this up because of different bracelet on the 300t which doesn't give this look.)

While the 300t has the same case lug-to-lug and diameter, it wears different. First, the 300t feels more balanced when looking directly head on. The larger dial and flat crystal for some reason makes it look more balanced or rounded, and the end links of the bracelet (which aren't hinged and are solid and flared out) actually make it look more tapered and again, balanced on the wrist. I know the endlinks were a point of contention with some people and they didn't like the way it looked, but to me, it actually balances the watch out and makes it so you never see that odd flat-top look. The extra thickness and weight are only slightly noticeable first time on wrist. But the heavier bracelet and clasp quickly balance things out the head and it becomes just as unnoticeable and comfortable as the 300 after a little while of wearing.










￼






















































Conclusion:
Both the 300 and 300t are fantastic watches and have a lot to offer from Doxa. If one catches your eye over the other, you couldn't go wrong with either choice. I'm 100% in the buy what you love camp.

But let me focus on pricing for a minute because I didn't even give it a thought until I handled both. The 300t has a lot more to offer for the money. It's $600 less and I could convincingly make the case that it's a much better and more capable watch. IMHO, you're paying extra just for a COSC certification but I would argue that you're not paying just $600 more for it, you're paying probably $1000 more for it. Let me explain, COSC certification is the only thing that's technically "better" than the 300t. The bracelet, HRV+depth rating, clasp, lume, are all hands down better features of the T plus it has the same movement. So take COSC away and theoretically shouldn't the 300 cost less than the 300t? Doxa does have some weird pricing, and this here is a perfect example. Bottom line - for the price the 300t is a steal.

For me, the 300t is the clear winner after a few days of wearing both non-stop. The price coupled with the better construction/quality make it an obvious choice for me. I understand if the endlinks are a dealbreaker for some with smaller wrists, and if that's your issue, then spending an extra $600 for a watch you'll love and really want is a small price to pay. For me I'll be keeping the 300t and I'll make a decision about what to do with the 300 at a later date. I think keeping both in a collection is certainly an option because they are different.

Kudos to Doxa. You've made a more wearable and unique alternative for people who want a capable dive watch like the Rolex SeaDweller but for a fraction of the price.

Thanks for reading! Feel free to post questions and if you want any additional photos I may not have provided.

￼


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

Edited with the correct photos in the correct orders.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Excellent comparative review and pix. I agree about the pricing weirdness with these two models, although I do really like the thin case designs as daily wearers.


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

Kirkawall said:


> Excellent comparative review and pix. I agree about the pricing weirdness with these two models, although I do really like the thin case designs as daily wearers.


Thanks, Kirkawall. I agree, one of the main advantages of the 300 is the slimmer case and profile. It's more suitable for a daily wearer. And you can see in one of the side by side photos the difference in the cases. That said, the way they both sit relatively flat on the wrist helps with the extra height/thickness and I think both could be viewed as a daily. You just may have a little more difficulty with certain cuffed shirts on the 300t.


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

Wow that was excellent.......Just wow......
Couldn't agree more about the price thing Doxa has going on.....But hey what are you gonna do......the heart wants what the heart wants 
I first got the Samui instead of the 300t and was really happy with it,
Then they released the 300.....😟😢 and I resisted for oooo a good two weeks (ten days of those traveling)
And that was that......
Now I am the very Proud owner of the/my sub300 Searambler.
And to me the differences between the two you showed makes it all the more clear that the 600 premium you have to pay for the 300 is not only for the cosc movement But more for that vintage feel and look....
Again great review, Honestly a side by side of these two 2020 models was much needed me think 
Regards


----------



## auburnvans (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks for your writeup. This post is pretty much exactly what I've been looking for. I've been thinking about a 300 for a while now, but will have to consider the 300t a bit more.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Probably the best, down to earth comparison of the 300 vs 300T.

Great pictures and well thought out points of comparison.

Totally agree with your observations.

I'm very happy to own one of each; both great divers.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice comparison.  I went through the same when I should buy my first and second Doxa. The 300 almost had a chance, but 300T won both times.

Regradless of going for the 300 or the 300T; the bonus with the new releases is that both are without any extra logo on the dial. Makes them cleaner, sharper and less dated.


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)

Great review I nearly went for the 300 but the 300T won and is the one watch I will never sell


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

mattcantwin said:


> Probably the best, down to earth comparison of the 300 vs 300T.
> 
> Great pictures and well thought out points of comparison.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Silver Lung. That watch is special. There's something about the orange lume pip on the second hand and divers logo that set that watch apart from all other Searamblers. Thanks!


----------



## aramingo_venango (Sep 17, 2017)

Great review, thank you!

Just to be clear, the 300T has a toolless adjustment in the clasp that accommodates minor changes in wrist size, right? Kinda like Glidelock?


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

aramingo_venango said:


> Great review, thank you!
> 
> Just to be clear, the 300T has a toolless adjustment in the clasp that accommodates minor changes in wrist size, right? Kinda like Glidelock?


Yes, but I'll tell you it's not as well integrated into the clap housing as the Glidelock and could be uncomfortable. See the photos below




























What you can see here is the divers extension extended out 3 positions, then 1 position. Presumably the 1 position out would be where it would be used to loosen on a hot summer day.

The main gripe here is that the corners of where the extension meets the clasp aren't well rounded and are rather sharp. So where that indents on the skin could lead to some discomfort over an extended period of time. So in actuality it's much better suited for a divers extension than a link adjustment.

Mine is comfortable with it closed. So if someone else wears theirs with the extension out a notch or two it would be great to chime in on comfort.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Great comparison and pics. 
I am with you on 300t.
My main gripe with 300 is the crystal, it makes the dial look way too small.
I actually prefer that the 300t feels a little heftier, and as you said 300 is just too light, 300t is spot on. 
I wish they made the endlinks drop right away but my wrist is wide enough so its not that bad.
I had a 1200t that I sold to buy the 300, huge mistake that I was kicking myself for a while then I bought the 300t searambler and all is good again.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

Great review - well written, interesting to read and great photo's 👍


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Awesome review! I'm super happy with my 300t Pro, and it's basically the only watch I wear these days. Checked out the earlier 300s in person as well, and as you said they really feel like complete different watches. I prefer the overall look and package of the 300t, and where the bracelet on that one looks better, the 300s bracelet was more comfy on my 6ish wrist. Here's my 300t:


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

Thats one of the most thorough reviews seen recently!! Very informative.
I have been thinking of getting one, definitely considering the 300T after reading this, it checks all my boxes.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

By the way, GmtMasterIII, you've pretty much nailed the concept of perfect 4 watch collection, well done!


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

iddaka said:


> Thats one of the most thorough reviews seen recently!! Very informative.
> I have been thinking of getting one, definitely considering the 300T after reading this, it checks all my boxes.


Thank you, Iddaka. It's hard to find information on Doxa sometimes because they're kind of a niche product. There are not many video reviews either, that's what I usually rely on most for watch purchases. So as much information we can get out there for potential buyers the better.


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

mattcantwin said:


> By the way, GmtMasterIII, you've pretty much nailed the concept of perfect 4 watch collection, well done!


Thanks, Mattcantwin. Land-air-sea, dial variety, movement variety, steel, and precious metal. I was trying to get to 3 pieces that could cover all the bases. But I may be ending up at 4 at this point. I'll have to see how much wrist time the 300t gets over the 300.


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Wonderful comparison review. I keep toying with replacing my new 300 Pro with the 300T Pro. Everything says to me that the 300T Pro is the better choice, but I just can't give up the boxed crystal of the 300. Oh well.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Great review/comparison 
Would the two bracelet be interchangeable? I don’t mean the end links, but swapping bracelets into them?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

MadsNilsson said:


> Great review/comparison
> Would the two bracelet be interchangeable? I don't mean the end links, but swapping bracelets into them?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't believe so. The bracelets are a different thickness and the case is much thicker on the 300t. I don't think it would work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

@MadsNilsson According to Doxa themselves, the rubber strap made for 300T can not be used on the 300. And if rubber (with it's flexibility) can not be used, the solid bracelets/endlinks will most likely not be interchangeable.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

All right, you guys are probably right. I just like the idea of a slightly more flexible bracelet for the 300t, but retaining the newer clasp. Having both you could mix and match.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Please also note that the bracelet and clasp comes in two versions for the 300T...and the one to the right is more refined. Please also note that it's not just the clasp, but also the bracelet connection to the clasp is also different.

Here are two 300Ts:


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Loevhagen said:


> Please also note that the bracelet and clasp comes in two versions for the 300T...and the one to the right is more refined. Please also note that it's not just the clasp, but also the bracelet connection to the clasp is also different.
> 
> Here are two 300Ts:
> 
> ...


I knew that there where differences, I have the one on the right, but I didn't know that the differences where that large. Thanks for the comparison

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

Loevhagen said:


> Please also note that the bracelet and clasp comes in two versions for the 300T...and the one to the right is more refined. Please also note that it's not just the clasp, but also the bracelet connection to the clasp is also different.
> 
> Here are two 300Ts:
> 
> ...


Very Interesting. I have the one on the right.

The one on the left looks longer and narrower. The bracelet also looks narrower where it meets the clasp. Is that true or is that just an illusion based on how you're holding them?

Also, what makes you say the one on the right is more refined? Is the one on the left the new 300t professional you got?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

The initial batch of the 300Ts did not have HEV and had the clasp on the left. At some point they added HEV and the clasp on the right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

@GmtMasterIII It's more refined because the release mechanism to activate the ratcheted extension is better engineered on the new clasp - and you clearly see that the old clasp has more bulk - and less bulk is more refined. The clasp to the right is the new clasp. The bracelet width at the clasp is the same on both.


----------



## ismit (Dec 29, 2019)

Hi, thanks a lot for this comparison. SUB 300T was my personal winner already before. Still on my wish list.


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

Well everyone I have an update here to this review. The 300t stopped overnight this past week, nothing unexpected as I hadn’t wore it in about a day. After setting and winding, I went to screw the crown back in and as I was screwing it down, there was a ton of crunching, grinding and resistance when screwing the crown back down. It’s extremely obvious, audible and noticeable. Not just something I think I’m feeling. 

Like I said, this is the first time this happened with this watch although I think I’ve only wound and set the watch maybe 2 times before. 

Any other 300t owners experience this? My guess is I’m going to have to send it in to Doxa for service? I have a local guy here who could probably take a look at it since it’s an ETA and may just need a little adjusting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

GmtMasterIII said:


> Well everyone I have an update here to this review. The 300t stopped overnight this past week, nothing unexpected as I hadn't wore it in about a day. After setting and winding, I went to screw the crown back in and as I was screwing it down, there was a ton of crunching, grinding and resistance when screwing the crown back down. It's extremely obvious, audible and noticeable. Not just something I think I'm feeling.
> 
> Like I said, this is the first time this happened with this watch although I think I've only wound and set the watch maybe 2 times before.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear, man. Haven't experienced any crunching, but do find the crown difficult to screw back in (i.e. it takes some time to find the right "notch" that makes it screw in easily, if that makes sense). It kind of reminds me of the piggy bank "safe" I had as a kid, when I could listen for the lock to engage when forgetting the code.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Tip: Turn the crown counterclockwise a bit while you also press it inwards a bit - and then clockwise. This will make it easier to target the correct thread for turning the crown back in. This applies to many dive watches with a screw down crown.


----------



## labratpip (Nov 24, 2019)

No crunching, but I will say that my crown was fairly difficult to screw back in. That has smoothed out over time. I believe the cuts in the threads were a little rough from the factory and have since smoothed out.

In the initial stage of that, I did notice there were a few times when I thought my crown should have aligned with the threads and the watch would continue to wind on the first few turns as the crown lined up. I'm not sure if that's what you're experiencing, but I could see how that could be mistaken as grinding threads as that was my initial thought as well.

An easy way to tell would be to let go of the crown the moment you feel the grinding and see if it's actually on the threads or if it pops back out to the winding position. Also, what was said above helps a lot. Turn it counter clockwise as you push in to align the threads and once you feel the "jump" turn it back clockwise and it should feel smooth as you screw down.


----------



## Frogman153 (Sep 24, 2020)

GmtMasterIII said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> First, let's get some general info out of the way that helps understand where I'm coming from with this review:
> 
> ...


----------



## Frogman153 (Sep 24, 2020)

Great review, I love my 300T and feel as you do. It's better value and just as good as a COSC Cert. as mine runs within that standard. Very happy with my purchase directly from Doxa. Nice to have a historic time piece IMHO.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Great review of the new Doxa 300 vs 300t. 

A question and point of clarification: is your 300t of the last series, made before the "new" Doxa line? As I recall, and other more seasoned Doxa fans can correct me or validate, the version of the 300t's sold immediately prior to the "new Doxa" line was the same watch case as what had been used for the 1200t limited edition, had a non-COSC 2824, but possibly minus helium valve on the 1200t, and sold for around $1,850.

This was not the same 300t limited edition that was sold at the same time as the 1200t. Compared to the 1200t, that version of the 300t had a thinner case but same L and D, smaller dial, no valve, a COSC movement, and sold for $2,450 I believe. That was the same 300t version used for the 50th Anniversary, and a number of other limited editions. 

If someone wants to verify this please jump in. 

The only reason I think this may be useful to clarify is if so, then your comparison of the new 300 version is to the both the non-limited edition 300t sold a year or so before the new Doxa emerged, and the 1200t limited edition. 

The bracelets on the 1200t and older 300t LE's sold at the same time were also not interchangeable. But I believe the bracelet on the version of the 300 you have and the 1200 were: same case.

The new 300t's sold today seem to be use the older 300t limited editions case and specs.


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

nepatriot said:


> Great review of the new Doxa 300 vs 300t.
> 
> A question and point of clarification: is your 300t of the last series, made before the "new" Doxa line? As I recall, and other more seasoned Doxa fans can correct me or validate, the version of the 300t's sold immediately prior to the "new Doxa" line was the same watch case as what had been used for the 1200t limited edition, had a non-COSC 2824, but possibly minus helium valve on the 1200t, and sold for around $1,850.
> 
> ...


This model 300t I have is one of the newer variants 2020 with the HRV, non-COSC movement and larger dial.

I'm not an expert on the cases, though I have read of what you're talking about, but I believe it does use the "leftover" 1200 case which like you said is thicker and has the HRV.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogman153 (Sep 24, 2020)

I have no idea about older models. My 2020 300T has a HRV and the same end links depicted on the Doxa web site.Same with the case in that it looks like the one depicted. I am very happy with it and feel it's a good value.


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

nepatriot said:


> Great review of the new Doxa 300 vs 300t.
> 
> A question and point of clarification: is your 300t of the last series, made before the "new" Doxa line? As I recall, and other more seasoned Doxa fans can correct me or validate, the version of the 300t's sold immediately prior to the "new Doxa" line was the same watch case as what had been used for the 1200t limited edition, had a non-COSC 2824, but possibly minus helium valve on the 1200t, and sold for around $1,850.
> 
> ...


This is my best attempt at a summary of the sub 300T and sub 300 variants...

*2002 sub 300T* - First of the modern reissues, Marei era, limited edition.









*2018 sub 300T Poseidon *- Re-badged 1200T, same case, domed crystal, HEV, bracelet and clasp. Only available in Divingstar yellow, Marei era, limited edition.









*2019 sub 300T *- 50th anniversary edition. Reissue of 1969 sub 300T. Same case dimensions as 1200T, but with flat crystal, no HEV, new tapered bracelet and updated clasp. Post-Marei era, non limited edition.









*2020 sub 300T *- Same as 2019 300T, but with added HEV, refined clasp, minor changes to caseback text. Could arguably be labelled as a reissue of the Conquistador. Post-Marei era, non limited edition.









All 300T versions use standard grade (non COSC) eta 2824-2 movements.

There are also the sub 300 (no "T") versions, reissues of the 1967 sub 300 and entirely different animals compared to the 300Ts. They are characterised by high domed crystals, smaller dials and thinner case profiles. None have a HEV, all use COSC grade 2824-2s.

*2016 sub 300 *- 50th anniversary edition. Reissue of 1967 Sub 300. Thin case, high dome crystal, COSC movement. Marei era limited edition.









*2017 sub 300 (Blacklung) *- Same as 2016 release but with added US Divers Aqua-Lung logo. Marei era, limited edition.









*2020 sub 300 *- Same case as 2016/17 sub 300. Bezel markings in metres, orange Jenny fish on crown. No Blacklung variant. COSC movement. Post-Marei era, non limited edition.


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

GmtMasterIII said:


> I purchased the 300 professional first and it arrived earlier this week. But as I was looking at the forums I came across this post: DOXA 300T Divingstar - Unboxing and use about the 300t Divingstar. Something about it really caught my eye, so I ended up purchasing both with the intention of moving on from the one which I liked least.


EXCELLENT, thorough review! I'm definitely set on the 300T to be my next watch and now it's just a matter of dial color for me. It's been a toss up between the Aquamarine and Divingstar but I think I'm sold on the yellow now especially after seeing your photos (hard to find anyone with a real shot of the Divingstar since the Pro is so popular). Wish I could do yellow, aqua, and orange but I'm not in the position to do so right now.

Anyways, have you decided between the two which one you'll keep? Also, what's your wrist size? (sorry if you may have mentioned it and I missed it)


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

TheBrownHope said:


> Anyways, have you decided between the two which one you'll keep? Also, what's your wrist size? (sorry if you may have mentioned it and I missed it)


Thanks! My wrist size is 6.75 inches. As of right now, I'm actually still undecided. I may keep both, but believe it or not, I'm actually leaning toward keeping the 300. Despite it probably being the lesser of the two watches.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for the great writeup and comparison! I picked up a 300T Searambler this summer and I love it. When they came out with the 300, I was tempted to upgrade for the domed crystal, but I just couldn't justify the cost. In hindsight, I think the flat crystal is definitely better for legibility, but I do prefer the thinner case, domed sapphire, and overall vintage look of the 300. Like you said, pros and cons to both, but you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

GmtMasterIII said:


> Thanks! My wrist size is 6.75 inches. As of right now, I'm actually still undecided. I may keep both, but believe it or not, I'm actually leaning toward keeping the 300. Despite it probably being the lesser of the two watches.


Of course you mentioned it in your initial post, my bad! Well... my 300T Divingstar is ON ITS WAY estimated for this Wednesday. Can't wait.

Any update on your screwdown issues?


----------



## toddwilliams110 (Jun 6, 2020)

Wow great review and with awesome pictures too I have been looking to get my 2nd Doxa for some time now and this helped me out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcohen (Oct 14, 2016)

Fantastic thread!,,, I almost pulled the trigger on a 300 T Caribbean the other day but keep listening to that nagging voice telling me to go with the thinner case. I also love the vintage look. It kills me that I can’t try any Doxas on to see how they fit. I also struggle with paying $600 more for “less” which is why I am eye-balling the web for a slightly used model.


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

GmtMasterIII said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> First, let's get some general info out of the way that helps understand where I'm coming from with this review:
> 
> ...


Wow... Thanks for such a nice review.

Now I wish I hadn't read it.

I own a 300 Sharkhunter and a Searambler, both 50th anniversary Aqualung models.

I saw Friday that DOXA was selling the 300 again and I was going to buy the 300 Professional, to have the 3 colors of the Aqualungs, in the same style and specs, now I am wondering what to do.

Thanks for such a complete comparation, real nice post.

Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

TheBrownHope said:


> Anyways, have you decided between the two which one you'll keep? Also, what's your wrist size? (sorry if you may have mentioned it and I missed it)


For now I have decided on keeping both. I think they're both different enough because of the dial colors and size that they could go well in a collection in a rotation. So that's the plan for now. I find myself favoring the 300, then 300t, and it's making the decision difficult to narrow down. So for now, I'll keep them both!


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

jcohen said:


> I also struggle with paying $600 more for "less" which is why I am eye-balling the web for a slightly used model.


I've come to realize after owning both that the 300 for $600 more isn't too bad of a value proposition if you have smaller wrists and prefer smaller sized watches. Is the pricing odd? Of course, it is. But I think even for the price you could do a lot worse out there with other brands for vintage reissued dive watch.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

What a thorough review. Thanks! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoke325 (Jan 17, 2016)

Excellent review of the differences in the two. I just purchased the 300t Sharkhunter and the timekeeping is less than 2 seconds daily. Plus, with the ft on the rotating bezel for deco scale and flat crystal, I was sold. This is my daily wear and is very light. This was a grail Watch and have thinned my collection to this and one other. As a diver for 15 years, I use a g shock for diving but have collected divers for 40 years and for daily wear I just prefer the ease of an analog watch. Just my opinion.


----------



## Frogman153 (Sep 24, 2020)

Well played, Sir. I love mine but I keep it on the magnificent BOR bracelet. For actual scuba diving I use a Seiko padi turtle.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Smoke325 said:


> Excellent review of the differences in the two. I just purchased the 300t Sharkhunter and the timekeeping is less than 2 seconds daily. Plus, with the ft on the rotating bezel for deco scale and flat crystal, I was sold. This is my daily wear and is very light. This was a grail Watch and have thinned my collection to this and one other. As a diver for 15 years, I use a g shock for diving but have collected divers for 40 years and for daily wear I just prefer the ease of an analog watch. Just my opinion.


Looks fantastic. Wanted to change to some rubber - but the springbars on my 300T Professional seem to be extremely difficult to compress with the usual springbar removing prong tool. Any tips?


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm a little bit late to the party finding this thread. Hands down the best review of both models that I've read, and answers all my own questions, so thank you for the time and effort to write and post it!

I have been interested in Doxa for quite a while and came close to buying a 1200T Pro a couple of years ago, but then somehow lost interest for various reasons. It's like a drug though (in a good way) and I'm now keen to finally get one... and at least now I can just jump onto the website and order the model and colour that I want without any fuss 

My ideal model would be the 300 case, bracelet and bezel (metric), but with the flat crystal, movement and price of the 300T. I also always intended to go Orange, but now can't stop looking at the Aquamarine.

The answer has to be... get both ;-). I'm thinking 300T Aquamarine first, and then sometime in the future go full vintage-style 300 in Orange.

@GmtMasterIII* - *if I were you, I would indeed keep both your 300 and 300T . Thanks again for such a helpful review.


----------



## sawyer (Mar 18, 2008)

Many thanks for this very nice review. I had a decision to make between the 2 and this very fine review helped me go for the 300t. I'm really happy I did. Cheers!


----------



## ChevyKevy (Feb 17, 2018)

sawyer said:


> Many thanks for this very nice review. I had a decision to make between the 2 and this very fine review helped me go for the 300t. I'm really happy I did. Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 15712035


What size is your wrist? I was hoping my 6.5-6.75 inch wrist would accommodate either the 300 or 300T. Another review I read shows the 300 being 45mm lug to lug, and the 300T being 44.5mm lug to lug.


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

ChevyKevy said:


> What size is your wrist? I was hoping my 6.5-6.75 inch wrist would accommodate either the 300 or 300T. Another review I read shows the 300 being 45mm lug to lug, and the 300T being 44.5mm lug to lug.


I have a 6.75 wrist and my 300T fits like a dream.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Mine is 6.75 as as well and I haven’t taken my 300t off since October, so it’s fair to say it fits..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffjcc (Mar 23, 2013)

First off - thanks a million to @GmtMasterIII for this thread. An amazing resource for many of us.

My story goes like this: I borrowed a 300T from a buddy for a week. I fell in love. After the week was over, I read this exact thread a few hundred times. And took a deep dive (pun intended) into the Doxa Forums. I somehow convinced myself I wanted the smaller one. So, I bought a 300. Upon arrival, I was instantly deflated. It's smaller and feels chinsy. Again, read post #1.

So, sold the 300 and picked up a T.

The one thing that sticks in my head after having both in hand, and on wrist is BALANCE. The T has great overall balance of the watch, from heft to shape, bracelet, on and on.

Best of luck to ALL of you on deciding. My wrist is 7.25. For me, it's T all the way.

Here's the Pro side by side:


----------



## sawyer (Mar 18, 2008)

ChevyKevy said:


> What size is your wrist? I was hoping my 6.5-6.75 inch wrist would accommodate either the 300 or 300T. Another review I read shows the 300 being 45mm lug to lug, and the 300T being 44.5mm lug to lug.


I have a 6.9 inch wrist and it fits rather well. Would probably fit even better if I had a >7 inch wrist, but the superior quality of the 300T over the 300 made me go for the T. I can definitely confirm that the 300 had a better fit for my under 7 inch wrist.


----------



## Coders (May 11, 2020)

Great write up. Thanks. Need to try one on before I pull the trigger on a 300T. 

Just waiting for the shops to open after lockdown and I’ll be there


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the great review! It was exactly what I was looking for and answered the questions I had well. 

I like the slimmer 300 case, but the price and dial of the 300T are very appealing.

I know the BOR seems to always get the nod, but I'd frankly prefer it on a strap I think. Mostly as the flared 300T bracelet with extended endlinks isn't my cuppa.

Any opinions on the Doxa fitted rubber strap?
I like the look a lot actually.

An isofrane, tropic, nato, or erikas would also look the part I reckon.

Cheers


----------



## Henry Bowman (Jan 20, 2019)

Interestingly, I bought one of the new 300T (with new clasp and HEV) recently.
I LOVE the watch, have been after a Doxa for some time.
My clasp is SO sharp I had to remove it and buff it to smooth its edges ...still not enough, its going to my favorite watch guy today for even more rounding and buffing!
Sharp enough to scratch your skin on!
Only and I mean ONLY complaint!!
Well worth the money.
I will use it as a hard use watch for diving at work and what not, so the sharp edges must go!
I have other nice watches to compare it to, so this is not me just being whiney....
Doxa....if your listening, a buffing wheel and compound arent that expensive!!!
Otherwise, terrific watch!


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

Henry Bowman said:


> Interestingly, I bought one of the new 300T (with new clasp and HEV) recently.
> I LOVE the watch, have been after a Doxa for some time.
> My clasp is SO sharp I had to remove it and buff it to smooth its edges ...still not enough, its going to my favorite watch guy today for even more rounding and buffing!
> Sharp enough to scratch your skin on!
> ...


I agree. The clasp edges were really sharp. Especially when the divers extension was open. It cannot be used in the same manner as the glidelock claps for quick adjustments for that very reason. The edges dig right into the skin.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

@Henry Bowman and @GmtMasterIII - Do you have the clasp to the left or right?


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

Loevhagen said:


> @Henry Bowman and @GmtMasterIII - Do you have the clasp to the left or right?


I had the one on the right. The newer style short/wider one.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

GmtMasterIII said:


> I had the one on the right. The newer style short/wider one.


Good. I have both - and the one to the left is horrendous, bulky and really sharp as a knife here and there.


----------



## Henry Bowman (Jan 20, 2019)

The one on the right, facing other direction....watch guy came through feels like a CCP "melt down" job now!!!


----------



## Henry Bowman (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Henry Bowman (Jan 20, 2019)

A pic of the clasp in question after rounding the edges...


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

Henry Bowman said:


> View attachment 15823483


Your watch guy did a stellar job, that looks much better now, the sharp edges were the only thing I didn't like about the new "improved" clasp.


----------



## bruins443 (Jul 2, 2019)

This is the review one would expect people like Hodinkee should write instead of the paid fluff they produce. Answers all my questions. Thanks!


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Henry Bowman said:


> The one on the right, facing other direction....watch guy came through feels like a CCP "melt down" job now!!!


haha I wonder how many will understand that reference? Pew pew! For what its worth, I will at some point do something similar to all my bracelet clasps, as tussling with my kids often leads to unwanted scratches/scrapes


----------



## Henry Bowman (Jan 20, 2019)

Bob1035 said:


> haha I wonder how many will understand that reference? Pew pew! For what its worth, I will at some point do something similar to all my bracelet clasps, as tussling with my kids often leads to unwanted scratches/scrapes


The scratches and scrapes are part of natures way of "learnin yer younguns" not to tussle!


----------



## Generation (Oct 28, 2011)

Could someone elaborate on why the Sub 300 is better than the Sub 300T for those with small wrists? How big is the issue with the Sub 300T? I have 6.25-inch wrists.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Just found this thread. Fantastic little review! Answers all the questions I’ve had about the 300 vs. the 300T.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Generation said:


> Could someone elaborate on why the Sub 300 is better than the Sub 300T for those with small wrists? How big is the issue with the Sub 300T? I have 6.25-inch wrists.


I'd say the thinking is that the 300 has a 'flatter' thinner more vintage style case and the domed crystal gives the impression that the dial is smaller than the 300T, both of which should make the watch look smaller. The bracelet on the 300T is an issue for smaller wrists as the links don't articulate properly against the fitted endlink which means the edge of that first link sits looking straight up against the endlink/case. There are no such issues with the 300 bracelet. I'm not 100% convinced the thinner 300 looks smaller (certainly the dial looks smaller) - I sometimes think the flatter case emphasises the size .... and sometimes I think the opposite! Hey-ho .... I'd say both would suit you well enough, 300T bracelet aside - there are quite a few pics on here showing what I mean. If in doubt you can always try one of the cheap homages to check the fit - they are pretty cheap either new or second hand.


----------



## benhoug (Nov 6, 2020)

@GmtMasterIII Thanks for the fantastic write up. I've been drawn to Doxas for a couple years now, but for whatever reason I've never gotten one. This does a great job of highlighting the differences, and I think it has made my decision a little clearer if I ever do decide to get a Doxa - it will be the 300t.


----------



## choymannok (Dec 22, 2021)

Went with the 300 professional. The case profile alone was enough for me to pay the premium. Wears super well on the wrist. Also a sucker for acrylic crystals.


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

choymannok said:


> Went with the 300 professional. The case profile alone was enough for me to pay the premium. Wears super well on the wrist. Also a sucker for acrylic crystals.


Both of them have Sapphire crystals. The 300 might look a bit more vintage though with its dome.


----------



## choymannok (Dec 22, 2021)

BSwed said:


> Both of them have Sapphire crystals. The 300 might look a bit more vintage though with its dome.


Yes but it looks like an acrylic crystal. And the light distortion effect is still there. Maybe the best of both worlds.


----------



## Rasmusbjensen (Dec 20, 2015)

GmtMasterIII said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> First, let's get some general info out of the way that helps understand where I'm coming from with this review:
> 
> ...


Thanks for at great and detailed review. Just been looking for a such as im contemplating pulling the tricker.
Great work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

choymannok said:


> Yes but it looks like an acrylic crystal. And the light distortion effect is still there. Maybe the best of both worlds.


It's a neat effect, but I found it distracting in use while doing some light dives last year, and in general prefer the slightly larger dial size and flatter crystal for an everyday wearer and certainly as a backup while diving. You still get the feeling of depth-of-dial with the T version, although not quite as much as with, say, the 1500T or MM300.


----------



## Bobcat Sig (Feb 19, 2020)

Interesting thread. I'm glad I stumbled on to it. I've been eyeing a Doxa diver for a while and did not realize that there were such differences between the different 300 models.

I think I need to reread the first post as I'm not sure I entirely understand the difference between the 300 and 300T; only that one has a COSC-certified movement.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Oops, wrong thread


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

This is simply a fantastic review and answered the exact questions I had about the differences between these two watches. Really well done and appreciated!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I chose the 300, because I like the domed crystal and more vintage styling, also the COSC movement and the markings in metric as I am from down under and we don't use feet and inches anymore.


----------

